# tri-flex for a lady



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

lamiglas tri-flex for someone's wife in texas. 
CSB 114-2M | 12-30# | 1-3oz
fuji titanium lowrider guides


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

nice work on the wraps and the grip, I dig


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Pretty work. She should be happy with that artwork


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

WOW! ReallySweet! BTW: Where can I get the seeds to plant so I can grow some of those low riders???


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow thats a great looking rod!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

sprtsracer said:


> WOW! ReallySweet! BTW: Where can I get the seeds to plant so I can grow some of those low riders???


you get the seed beside the tree that grows money.

How you been Larry? did you put the rodbuilding stuff i sent to you to good use? how's your rodbuilding venture going?


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

wow nice


----------

